# Rubber front axle boots (booties) G174 New to me pics



## JohnEich (Sep 20, 2012)

I just finished changing all fluids and was thinking the large silver joints on the front axle is covered with rubber boots on other 4WD tractors.

Does a G174 Iseki TX1500 use them?

Its been ridden hard and put away wet but all the important stuff works.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

No, this tractor doesn't use them - & realistically rubber boots are a pain & not required on most tractors (they either perish, abrade or rip in use, & allow moisture to accummulate creating usually a greater rust/deteriation problem than if the joints are left open in a well maintained tractor) 
Change the oil in the axle bevel case, end gear case & steering box regularly (with SAE 80 or 90 gear oil) & keep the grease up to the hubs (& all other "zerk" lube points) without over pressurising to blow the seal & you shouldn't have any drama's


----------

